# J'Tote bag is here!



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

My husband listened and got me the J'Tote bag I asked for for my birthday. You guys are right, the quality is awesome!!! I got the one below:










http://www.jtotebags.com/dubheasa-p/rs101.htm

It has a ton of room and the different areas are great. I do thing it is still a tad too big to carry everyday, but I am going to anyway. I do wish the hair-on-hide was just black leather, but it does make it kind of unique. Also, the wallet is awesome, but the credit card slots are too small to even hold credit cards.

Right now my Kindle sits in the lap top compartment and he will be sporting a new red Medge leather cover soon to match the red interior of the purse. I also got a black/white/red skin from Decal Girl thanks to you guys as well! And, my lap top will fit as well if I ever do need to take it anywhere, too.

Thanks for the recommendation! (Well my husband may not thank you )


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful Brenda! Use it everyday, I thought my Levenger bag was too big but I absolutely love it, big bags are in anyway.   Perfect bag for your red M-edge.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I b r o a d l y hinted to my husband to get me this one for Christmas:

http://www.jtotebags.com/afric-p/tp101.htm

I think he did because there's a box from j'tote sitting in the living room. I'm supposed to pretend it's invisible. This one is a little smaller than yours, but it's purple.  And, true to my requirements, they had a picture of the inside too. 

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW I like that one too Ann plus all the ones on their site. Time for me to move on out of here before I do something foolish!  

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Awww Barbara...isn't the hubby a sweet dude. That is the exact bag that I love!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all make me proud!  Keep that economy humming, it's our patriotic duty!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I b r o a d l y hinted to my husband to get me this one for Christmas:
> 
> http://www.jtotebags.com/afric-p/tp101.htm
> 
> ...


ooooo, Ann... I love that one! Purple is my favorite color and I am holding out for the Butterfly Oberon!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Omg this forum is going to kill my pocketbook! I have been looking for a grown up laptop bag forever (I still use a regular backpack lol). These bags are gorgeous! I am so getting the Grainne http://www.jtotebags.com/grainne-p/hl101.htm but I also really like the Maeve http://www.jtotebags.com/maeve-p/br102.htm as well. Hmmm maybe both? Ugh I have so much to buy after the holidays... good thing I am getting an awesome bonus before x-mas lol. Oh my poor bank account lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You go girl!  We love Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Omg this forum is going to kill my pocketbook! I have been looking for a grown up laptop bag forever (I still use a regular backpack lol). These bags are gorgeous! I am so getting the Grainne http://www.jtotebags.com/grainne-p/hl101.htm but I also really like the Maeve http://www.jtotebags.com/maeve-p/br102.htm as well. Hmmm maybe both? Ugh I have so much to buy after the holidays... good thing I am getting an awesome bonus before x-mas lol. Oh my poor bank account lol.


Wonder if there is a chance of a XMAS bonus here?  I love both of those totes Scathach.
Linda


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Brenda - I am so glad you are enjoying the J'tote - I love their bags...

Scathach - I have the grainne and love it. I have also considered gettting the Maeve... I also have Melania which I adore and use as a big purse.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sigh

I don't come here for a week and NOW you have me ordering more stuff.. you guys are worst the the hots on QVC


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia, where've you been, girl!  We've missed you.  Didja see Oberon's butterfly is out, how cool is that!!!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Patrizia, where've you been, girl! We've missed you. Didja see Oberon's butterfly is out, how cool is that!!!
> 
> Betsy


What did you just say?? The butterfly is out?? I have GOT to find some money somewhere!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not allowed to play here anymore. 

No seriously, I came because I've had a crazy week and was trying to catch up on posts so I see the word tote and went <<PERK>>. Bad. Very bad. I checked out the J'Totes and really liked the Maueve but it isn't in my budget right now. Someone mentioned Levenger and so I cruised over there to look what they had and I fell in love. Darn it all to heck! I ordered this one:

http://www.levenger.com/Pagetemplates/Product/Product.asp?Params=Category=11-75|Level=2-3|pageid=4443|tab=Specifications#Content







_I added the picture 'cause we love pics! Betsy_

On the bright side, it was under $50. Not planning to use it as a purse. It's going in my car for grocery shopping and BJ's warehouse shopping. I might use it to tote training supplies to our different work locations as well. I did NOT need this but like I said, I fell in love. You guys are a very bad influence on me!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

You people are evil!!!!!  I really want the Cozmo from sfbags.com. Maybe for Christmas....lol.

Hubby saw me looking at the J'tote bags. He ordered the Dubheasa for me! Awww...what a sweetie. No wonder I love this man...lol. He said he paid for overnight shipping. How long did it take them from order placed to order shipped for those of you who have ordered?

(If I could find a pic of Snoopy doing his happy dance, I would insert here!    )


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Brenda,

What does the inside look like? If possible, would you please post a pic of the inside?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> How long did it take them from order placed to order shipped for those of you who have ordered?


I can't say for sure, but if you find the original post about j'tote, I gave the broad hint to my hubby the very next day. The box in my living room that I'm supposed to pretend is invisible arrived the middle of last week. Now I don't know how fast he was at picking up the hint, but any way you look at it, it was pretty quick. And I'm pretty sure he didn't pay for any sort of expedited shipping. . . .

Ann


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! You rock!  

Thanks Ann for the info. I am going to cross my fingers that maybe I will have it by Tuesday of next week. Hubby said I can have it as soon as it arrives. That way I can use it during our trip home for Christmas!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a beautiful bag. Enjoy it.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Thanks Betsy! You rock!
> 
> Thanks Ann for the info. I am going to cross my fingers that maybe I will have it by Tuesday of next week. Hubby said I can have it as soon as it arrives. That way I can use it during our trip home for Christmas!


Enjoy it - and you should have it by then. I own tow oftheir bags... and each time it shipped the day after ordering (I ordered later in the day)... got it withing 4-5 days each time with normal shipping.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Angela said:


> ooooo, Ann... I love that one! Purple is my favorite color and I am holding out for the Butterfly Oberon!


Sending you Oberon wishes. It is available, just hope your Santa gets the message.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Hubby saw me looking at the J'tote bags. He ordered the Dubheasa for me! Awww...what a sweetie. No wonder I love this man...lol. He said he paid for overnight shipping. How long did it take them from order placed to order shipped for those of you who have ordered?


*Man...that is the one I want. I even went as far as emailing the link to DH. I don't think I'm getting one *


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm.....black and red bag. I just got Ken all dressed up in his new green World Tree Oberon cover and Pixies skin from DecalGirl. I think he might need the red Sky Dragon Oberon cover and a new DecalGirl skin to match.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm finding it is only marginally easier to wait for my new J'Tote bag than it was to wait for Ken....or my new Oberon cover...or my new skin from DecalGirl...lol! I have learned my patience lesson already, send the bag!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

doo doo doo doo doo doo doo

just hum the Jeopardy theme to yourself.  Won't make the waiting easier but once it's stuck there in your head you'll be able to focus on doing something to get rid of it and won't be thinking about the bag. . . . . .

Ann
(how do you think I feel!?    Mine's in a box upstairs but I'm supposed to pretend I don't know what it is. . . . . .)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

LMAO!!! My hubby knows better than to try that with me. If it is in the house, it is mine!!! He has to hide anything he doesn't want me to open somewhere else. I know. I am horrible. I can't stand to not know what is in a package!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Email from J'Tote saying my bag shipped yesterday! Woot! If it went out early enough, we paid for Fed-Ex overnight, I should get it today!!! That is if the Fed-Ex delivery guy can get here. It is snowing again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Email from J'Tote saying my bag shipped yesterday! Woot! If it went out early enough, we paid for Fed-Ex overnight, I should get it today!!! That is if the Fed-Ex delivery guy can get here. It is snowing again.


How exciting, hope the Fed- Ex guy makes it.  Please keep us posted. I want one of these bags so much but I *have to wait * until after the holidays. 
Linda


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Luckily for me, it is part of my Christmas from hubby! I am so excited. I am beginning to not like the snow. I'm from Oklahoma and this is only my second full winter in Colorado. So, not used to snow. I think I am becoming alergic to the white stuff...lol!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> How exciting, hope the Fed- Ex guy makes it.  Please keep us posted. I want one of these bags so much but I *have to wait * until after the holidays.


Me too, Linda. I don't usually covet bags that large but for traveling it would be fantastic. And I love the unusual styles and colors. I have to keep reminding myself that the holidays are about buying presents for OTHER people, not for me!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My J'Tote bag arrived today...sorta. I would be more accurate if I said "a" J'Tote bag arrived today...lol. It was not the bag I ordered. I called and made arrangements to return this bag. They were very wonderful to work with and are sending the correct bag overnight. Not even making me wait until they receive the other bag. Of course, I have sat here for hours looking at this one. I am pretty sure I will be calling back tomorrow to buy this one as well.   You can never have too many bags, right I am starting to think this is an evil marketing plan on the part of J'Tote...hehehe!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Inquiring minds want to know which you ordered and which you got instead?

Ann


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered the Dubheasa, but received the Shauna. Made from the same materials, but very different styles. The more I look at the Shauna, the more I like it, but I think I will prefer the configuration of the Dubheasa. The Shauna has a flap that will have to be opened everytime I want to get into the bag, whereas the Dubheasa does not.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I did it, I ordered my J'tote this morning.  After a few weeks of hemming and hawing over which bag to get I finally settled on the Dubheasa bag.  It was so feminine and unique I couldn't pass it up, I think I will put the Maeve on my wishlist for my birthday.  I am hoping these bags are sturdy enough for every day use, I lug around my laptop everywhere.  Will let you all know how I like it when it arrives


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine for Christmas! <insert happy dance> It's gorgeous; I think the style is Afric. I'm using it as a purse for traveling, for which it is a little large. But I wanted to bring my laptop so it's also a laptop bag. Seems very sturdy. I wish it had more structure in the bottom but otherwise I have no comlaints. It even came with a strap that I hadn't noticed in the pictures on the websit.

Suffice it to say: hubby did good with the hint and I am happy!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yayy, great present, Ann!  Good for your hubby.  Mine needs a two-by-four to get a hint.  I've stopped hinting and just tell him, "this is what you're getting me."

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you like your bag Ann!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

O... M... G... You people are KEEEELING me!  I NEED this bag.  After just ordering the Rozi DecalGirl skin and the red Mini Suit cover I'm thinking I must order the Dubheasa bag.  My birthday is in a few weeks... and my middle name is Rose.  This bag was MADE for me!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yayy, great present, Ann! Good for your hubby. Mine needs a two-by-four to get a hint. I've stopped hinting and just tell him, "this is what you're getting me."
> 
> Betsy


Fred and Larry must be related!!  He doesn't know what the word *hint* means!! I send him emails with links and/or pictures of what I want. When I was still living in Houston, I would tell him to go see the manager at my favorite book/gift store and she would show him what to buy!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> J'Tote bag is here!


Wow! That is gorgeous...the color combo is striking. It does look *very* well made. Is it heavy? Tell Hubby he is a keeper.

Patrizia: Oh beautiful one-- check out our Vera Bradley Discussion as well, you missed it. Where have you been? We've been buying all kinds of stuff while you were gone including a washer and dryer...lol.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Okies I got my Dubheasa J'tote today and I have bunches of pictures (I hope you all don't mind). First off I fell in love as soon as I got the bag out of the packaging. It feels very sturdy and the fur part is actually quite soft -I had to chase off my kitten Min from grooming my bag! I have a feeling this may pose a problem lol

Front of bag:









Side of bag:









Back of bag (I didn't realize there was a zippered pocket here when I ordered, you will see why I love this pocket!)









Look what fits perfectly in this pocket, my Kindle!!!









Kindle rests in pocket very nicely









Pocket for computer:









I have a 13 inch Macbook in a neoprene sleeve, it fits very nicely... I personally think a 15 inch laptop would be nice and snug in here, but not sure how one would fit with a sleeve as well. Macbook feels nicely protected, and there is a pocket on the other side for me to put in my power supply, and assorted cords.


















The other big zippered pocket has a bunch of mini pockets for pens, makeup, cellphone, ipod.









I have more then enough room to slide in my wallet (which came with the bag) and my organizer... I have more then enough room for a textbook and notebook.









Love the purse its so cute









nice amount of pockets, however the credit card holders just barely fit credit cards... I had to wrestle with it a little.









The long strap is wicked comfy, and it is adjustable.









The claps and the J'tote logo are a black gun metal color which I absolutely love!









anyhoo, the bag is very lovely, tons prettier then my old laptop bag (which cost me almost as much as the J'tote!). I definitely will by another bag, I am waiting for the Melania to be available again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the photos Scathach, what a beautiful bag!!

Enjoy,
linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh no, another thing I have to ask my hubby for....LOL!  His poor wallet


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks so much for the pictures....their website really should put a few interior pictures up of their bags. I also love that it's a nice red inside instead of black...seems easier to see everything in there. Thanks again!*


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks so much for the pictures....their website really should put a few interior pictures up of their bags. I also love that it's a nice red inside instead of black...seems easier to see everything in there. Thanks again!*


I know I wish the site would post images of inside the bags as well... and yeah your right why are so often the insides of purses black? No wonder I can never find anything in my bags! Argghh...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Okies I got my Dubheasa J'tote today and I have bunches of pictures (I hope you all don't mind). First off I fell in love as soon as I got the bag out of the packaging. It feels very sturdy and the fur part is actually quite soft -I had to chase off my kitten Min from grooming my bag! I have a feeling this may pose a problem lol


Thanks so much for posting this! My Dubheasa arrived yesterday and your post totally excuses me from taking photos! YAY! 

This bag is amazing. It is everything I expected, and more! The wallet that came with it is cute, I'll have to see if I can actually use it... my current "wallet" is massive, and it's stuffed. I am so thrilled with this bag, it'll probably be years before I have to buy another (at least that's how I'm justifying the expense to my DH)!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to you ladies on your new bags. Enjoy!

linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Resurrecting this thread to say they're having a sale! Here's the website: http://www.jtotebags.com/ and if you use the code FLOWERS you'll get 30% off "bags in bloom". There are 3 different styles on sale. Scroll to the bottom of the page to see what's what.

Ann


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**sticks tongue out at Ann--you're incorrigible!**  


I don't know whether to be happy or sad--the only bag I truly LOVE on that site doesn't fit my oversized MacBook.

AH!  I must need a new computer!  LOL

They do have some neat totes on there though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They don't have mine for sale any more.  It's purple.  

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice bag. I like it a lot. Love the outside zippered pocket.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like the Melania...but, it looks like it's on backorder  

I remember looking at this thread a while ago and wondering when/if I could score that bag


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

These are some pretty good looking bags. Not that I'd use wear it.


----------

